# Auto Level vs. Digital Theodolite



## DrewD (Jun 10, 2007)

I'm looking into buying either an auto level or digital theodolite. I know there is a large price/usage gap between the two but a digital theodolite is so versatile I'm wondering if the extra money is worth it. My question is what brand auto level do you guys use and if anyone has any recommendations on theodolites.


----------



## Hanalike (May 3, 2008)

auto levels are more suited to measure elevations, and a theodolite is more suited for angles, horizontal and vertical, but a theodolite will do both with accuracy. An auto level does not do vertical angles, is not very acurate for horizontal angles. also an auto level will give more acurate results in elevation over longer distances. If you chose a theodolite, make sure it has an optical plummet.:thumbsup:


----------



## cadanywhere (Jul 25, 2008)

An Auto level like these here are fine for transfering levels across a site, but as Hanalike says they do not do vertical leveling or angles.

Its horses for courses, an electronic theodolite is more flexible and does a lot more, but you pay more for one. A Theodolite can also be used to triangulate and traverse area's. What you need to ask yourself is would you get the use out of paying the extra for a theodolite over an auto level, or is it something that would only be used once every blue moon?


----------



## DrewD (Jun 10, 2007)

I've only had limited experience on a digital theodolite, its just that I can see some definite advantages over an auto level in some respects. I have found some good theodolites for around $1000, more than an auto level but there are times I could really use the theodolite. I'm trying to decide whether the advantages out weigh the price difference. Thanks for the replys.


----------



## cadanywhere (Jul 25, 2008)

Well if you make use of it a good Theodolite is certainly worth considering. $1000 is not that much for a good one, quite a good price IMHO.


----------

